# Winter Baby Wearing



## Sugar Magnolia (Feb 22, 2005)

The recent cold snap has me thinking...how the heck am I going to wear dd this winter?

We just moved to the midwest from Georgia. I never needed a winter coat. A sweater was fine. But it gets cold here and we do a lot of walking. I can't fit her in my jacket and zip it up. Anything I can wear over my coat? I have a Kozy, should I get a wrap? I really wanted a didymos, but never got around to ordering it.

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## AladdinsLamp (Sep 12, 2005)

I think it would be better to wear her under your coat and just not button your coat. That way your coat is around her. This is what I did and it was great.

The other option is to get a Mama Coat... I have seen them resold on babywearer, I would try to get a good deal on one.

Anyway, I say in the coat instead of over the coat because your body heat will help keep your baby warm.

Allie
HEre's a link to one mama coat:
http://store.attachedtobaby.com/deta...me=Mama-Jacket


----------



## Lillibetsy (Mar 16, 2002)

There's also a fleece vesty-thing called a Nori that is made for babywearing - look here to see it.


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

I just purchased a very nice poncho from one of those "outlet" type shops for a steal and just cut a hole in it for DD's head. We are looking very stylish


----------



## mamums (Jun 10, 2006)

ATB has a link for babywearing clothes: http://store.attachedtobaby.com/Sear...egory=Clothing

You could make your own poncho:
http://www.gypsymama.com/sew_poncho.htm (possibly just cut holes into an old throw blanket?)

Or, you could make your own jacket:
http://elizabethlee.com/patterns/nc206.htm (I saw a mama wearing a fleece jacket that she had made. . .she said it was pretty easy)

Or, you could buy a mei tai cover. I know Catbird Baby sells them. I saw one offered on FSOT at TBW.

I'm feeling particularly ambitious so I think I'm going to try to make something for myself and DS. Hopefully, I don't make a mess of things.


----------



## MikoMum (Jan 4, 2006)

Try consinement shops for wool (fabric) cape/ponchos. My MIL gave me hers when they decided to be snowbirds in Arizona and I LOVE it! It's plenty big enough to fit over both of us, cuts the wind better than fleece and a bit of sleet/rain beads right off. You can cut a hole in it for babe but try without the hole first, I found I didn't need to. I live in northern Canada and wear a fleece hoodie underneath for really cold days.

Stacy


----------



## FelixMom (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi,
I posted a similar thread on thebabywearer, and the consensus was to wear the baby on you, then put on warm layers. As for me, I'm deciding whether to get a babywearing cover that's wind and waterproof or to splurge and get a babywearing coat. I'll be walking my DS to and from school everyday, and strollers won't work on mushy narrow sidewalks, so I'm leaning towards the coat.
Good luck and stay warm, whatever you decide.


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

Since I'm a WOHM full time. Most of my babywearing is in the house or on weekends. I think the 40 second walk from car to daycare doesn't really qualify my need to get a specialized piece of apparel. That and the fact that it probably takes a little longer than that to actually get chilled. (Go ahead and correct me if I'm wrong.)

I do have a polarfleece cape that my mother bought me when pashminas and wraps came into style. I just love it for the fall weather right now. I make sure the baby has her hooded sweater on and I just wrap us both up.

For trips into the grocery store, I think I'll just have her wearing her winter coat or snowsuit and then leave my winter coat open in front. If it's nasty cold, I'll either use my cape or one of her blankets for an additional layer.


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

I lucked out on this poncho/wrap thing that has three big pieces - back and two in the front and it buttons. So, I can put it on over the sling and tuck it under and DD is rather warm. I've only had a chance to wear it a few times so far but I think it's worked out very well. These things are still trendy now, so maybe you'll find one in the store? Other than that, wearing your coat unbuttoned over the sling seems like a pretty good idea to me, especially if you've got a nice wide scarf (yay for nervous scarf knitting!) to tuck in around the sling.


----------

